# Plow truck with sun roof



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Does anyone on here have a GM truck with a factory sunroof that they put a plow on??? I know GM says you cant, and they might not warranty any problems that come with it But at the end of the day i know we all do things were not supposed to, and i just wanted to see if anyone on here has done or if anyone had any body problems because of doing it Thanks


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

ServiceOnSite;2091679 said:


> Does anyone on here have a GM truck with a factory sunroof that they put a plow on??? I know GM says you cant, and they might not warranty any problems that come with it But at the end of the day i know we all do things were not supposed to, and i just wanted to see if anyone on here has done or if anyone had any body problems because of doing it Thanks


Are they afraid it break? I have all GMC none with sunroof I'm curious why they they don't recommend it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

icebreaker;2091693 said:


> Are they afraid it break? I have all GMC none with sunroof I'm curious why they they don't recommend it.


Plowed with my 02 crew cab with a sunroof for 8 years and my 15 had one. Never had a problem touch wood.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

icebreaker;2091693 said:


> Are they afraid it break? I have all GMC none with sunroof I'm curious why they they don't recommend it.


Because RPO VYU, snowplow prep package, is not available with a sunroof. So, if your truck has a roof, it doesn't have snowplow prep. That being said, I had a 2008 2500HD ext cab short box Duramax with a roof, never had any major issues, nor any warranty issues with the dealer. In all of my own experience, and the experiences of others that I know, GM not warrantying issues on trucks that don't have a plow prep package, because they're outfitted with a plow... is a myth.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

JD Dave;2091710 said:


> Plowed with my 02 crew cab with a sunroof for 8 years and my 15 had one. Never had a problem touch wood.


Is your 15 a crew cab as well???

Im looking at a 3500 crew cab short box one ton and no plow prep. The only thing plow prep adds is the wire and a switch, but it removes the sunroof and power back window. I dont really care about the sunroof, but would like the power back window. Just not sure if anyone had any issues with there sunroofs breaking or leaking because of this.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes my 15 is a crew cab.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

They use the sunroof fuse for the roof wiring on snow plow prep...


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

cubicinches;2091790 said:


> Because RPO VYU, snowplow prep package, is not available with a sunroof. So, if your truck has a roof, it doesn't have snowplow prep. That being said, I had a 2008 2500HD ext cab short box Duramax with a roof, never had any major issues, nor any warranty issues with the dealer. In all of my own experience, and the experiences of others that I know, GM not warrantying issues on trucks that don't have a plow prep package, because they're outfitted with a plow... is a myth.


Your Dealer can cover any in-warranty item they want without telling GM the minor detail that your truck has a plow and no plow prep (GM is not usually checking these things) ... and GM can refuse plow related warranty service on a non- plow prep truck.

I worked at a GMC dealer as a service writer for a few years.

And if the warranty is NOT related to using a plow then GM WILL cover it. BUT the GM district rep can make that decision.

Your dealer is a good guy to you - most dealers enforce the GM policy for plow prep needed for plow related warranty service (maybe just to upsell)

Just like if you buy a new truck and buy an aftermarket supercharger through the dealer and have them install it, some dealers will warranty the supercharger and install and truck as a whole, BUT GM will NOT - it's the dealer alone carrying the warranty. The Dealer will just say "your covered" but it's the dealer covering it, not GM.

The way the truck was delivered to the Dealer is what GM covers (for the most part).

Most new / newer trucks do not have a plow related warranty claim so it's mostly a low risk for the dealer to say your covered - some dealers have told the non plow prep trucks to take the plow off and they will cover their warranty claim ... thus protecting themselves regarding GM's warranty rules.

Some Dealers will warranty the truck on a non plow prep truck if you let the dealer do the plow install ... that would be the dealer covering the truck & not GM.

Finding a Good To You Dealer is more important than finding a the lowest sale price Dealer - Dealers can stretch the truth for either themselves, you, or GM ...

Just speaking from my experience ...


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

They just put it in writing that putting a plow on the truck will not void the warranty on the truck. So i guess its time to open up my wallet, and bite the bullet.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

ServiceOnSite;2094462 said:


> They just put it in writing that putting a plow on the truck will not void the warranty on the truck. So i guess its time to open up my wallet, and bite the bullet.


Get it in writing. Verbal agreements won't do dick when you have an issue.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

They also won't warranty it if you don't take out your air bag fuse lol


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

ServiceOnSite;2092237 said:


> Is your 15 a crew cab as well???
> 
> Im looking at a 3500 crew cab short box one ton and no plow prep. The only thing plow prep adds is the wire and a switch, but it removes the sunroof and power back window. I dont really care about the sunroof, but would like the power back window. Just not sure if anyone had any issues with there sunroofs breaking or leaking because of this.


Plow prep also adds a stronger front end (6000 lb on my '11) and stronger alternators (1 stronger one on gas jobs and 2 standard size on diesels).



Mr.Markus;2092390 said:


> They use the sunroof fuse for the roof wiring on snow plow prep...


NOT saying that this is not true and NOT saying that your info is not correct.
I WILL say that if it is true...that's pretty stupid on GM's part.
I have the plow prep package on my '11. I have already pulled apart the overhead console to hook up the stock beacon switch and install two more switches. The stock beacon switch has this nice snap in (or off LOL) recess which holds it nicely in place. Guess what is right next to it? Another recess (same style and design) for a double wide switch. After much research (I honestly wanted to install two more stock looking switches instead of the aftermarket ones) I found out that they are for the sunroof. SO there is more than enough room to install all 3 switches. THEN the harness that they supply is only about a foot or so long and is coiled up in a nice 3" long pigtail next to the beacon switch. You could extend it and route it anywhere!
So there is room for all three switches.
There is room for the beacon and its harness to go anywhere.
If the ONLY reason is that they reused the same fuse, why not just use one of the "unused" fuse spots on the side of the dash...or under the hood? SMH


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

I have a 15 2500hd I just bought used with a sunroof I new it didn't have plow prep but didn't realize it couldn't because of the roof plowed three times in the last couple of weeks never have even giving it a thought! A friend has a denali diesel with one as well! He hasn't mentioned any problems.


----------

